# Ok seriously



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok, we'll my Mae azureus is dead. Don't even know what to say other I've been having the worst of luck once more. And now I need a new male.
Anyone got one....
Put this thread in wrong section I see...


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

If you've lost two frogs in a short period of time it would be worth examining why, what was the time gap between the two deaths? What does your feeding schedule look like? Any details would be great, then we can help you out


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Feed them every day, he did suddenly look skinny about 2 weeks ago... I think he might have been impacted.... 1 month between. The thing is I just had him and his Mate were just at the vet and they said nothing was wrong. But for females sake ill schedule an appointment.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

The vet ran a fecal? No parasites?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Wait, are you carting your frog to the vet? 

I would think that's an unnecessary stress to be moving it if you don't have to. 
What temperature are you keeping them, and how are you measuring this temperature?


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep, nothing...weird....or is something wrong with is conclusion


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

No not carting, he's my neighbor he comes over. Temps are between 70 and 74 degrees and using temp probes and a temp gun


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Are you dusting with anything? If so, how much? It is possible for them to become impacted but I find that unlikely, especially for two frogs that close to each other.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear Mike. 
Buddy


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Gnarly said:


> Wait, are you carting your frog to the vet?
> 
> I would think that's an unnecessary stress to be moving it if you don't have to.
> What temperature are you keeping them, and how are you measuring this temperature?


I don't understand this. How else do you get a frog seen to for health issues?

Hey Mike, something's going on. Could there be temperature spikes in the tank that you aren't aware of? Is direct sunlight shining on the tank? Can you get your vet neighbor to run a fecal exam of your female? You can just scoop up some fresh poop and put it in a plastic bag and take it over to him


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

frogface said:


> I don't understand this. How else do you get a frog seen to for health issues?


It seems the remaining frog was just recently to the vet, and deemed to have a clean bill of health, and the OP seems to believes the deceased frog suffered from an impaction, so I just don't see cause to take a frog we have no reason to believe is ill out of its home or stress it. I did not say a person should never take a frog to a vet. My original comment was a bit vague, my apologies. 


Mfsidore my condolences for the frog you lost


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

What kind of substrate? Leaf litter? Your soil is NOT potting soil witht he little styrofoam pellets in it is it? Was it you that had planted the plants in the tank with the soil still in the roots? A few observations: You dont need to feed every day. Its cool to watch them eat, but every 2-3 days is better. Impaction MAY be an issue depending in your substrate. If the potting soil from the plants was used, fertilizer poisoning could be ab issue. I would also be very aware of possible temp spikes. A tank that is at 70-74 at nooon can hit over a hundred in a matter of a few minutes with direct sun on it. Are you handling your frogs? If so, it is stressful and alarming to them and can weaken their immune system. Just a few ideas to look at. When I started out doing this at 14, I didnt have alot of cash to set up tanks correctly, and as such, tried to do everything on a shoe string budget, and, as a consequence, I lost a few frogs too. I learned quicly that if its worth doing, its worth doing right, and that meant more money outta pocket.


----------



## Dave II (Dec 18, 2011)

Did you buy the frogs from the same breeder/shop(Don't put the name here!) Could they have been in the same grow out tank? Could you post pics of the set up?


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok gota answer questions now, first flies are be dusted I dust them until white, ecoarth substrate, leaf litter, NO POTTING SOIL( fixed that a while ago) one sec....


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Frogs reicieved from different people same line though different quarantine tanks, they have been fine together ever since introduced. No pics for I haven't gotten my new am yet( other recently broke)


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

No handling, no direct sunlight, every prob in past has been fixed. I'm on budget a really tight one but I have done everything in my power to everything the correct way. What I meant by I fed everya was that ever since I noticed him being ridiculously skinny I started to Feds every day. I usually do feed every 2 days


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogface said:


> I don't understand this. How else do you get a frog seen to for health issues?
> 
> Hey Mike, something's going on. Could there be temperature spikes in the tank that you aren't aware of? Is direct sunlight shining on the tank? Can you get your vet neighbor to run a fecal exam of your female? You can just scoop up some fresh poop and put it in a plastic bag and take it over to him


Ill try to et to him today, there were times where that happened but I fixed it a while ago. Sad thing is I just got them to start breeding, my female is full of eggs and even though this just happened the emailed just sits there in the males favorite hideout, she won't even move if I out a fly in front of her.


----------



## Dave II (Dec 18, 2011)

Coco husk is probably your problem. Not a good substrate


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Have you met any local froggers who could come over and look at your setup?


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

The eco earth probably isn't the problem. I have used it before now using A mix of Exo Terra Tree Fern Fiber and Jungle Mix. I have had no problems with it except it has bad drainage plant wise. 
Buddy


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, someone has pmd me about meeting up. Yeah drainage sounds right. Other then that no problems


----------



## Dave II (Dec 18, 2011)

EverettC said:


> If you've lost two frogs in a short period of time it would be worth examining why, what was the time gap between the two deaths? What does your feeding schedule look like? Any details would be great, then we can help you out


This is why I say coco husk. 1) it irritates/stress the frogs 2) doesn't drain 3) can be iingested .just some thoughts.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Dave II said:


> This is why I say coco husk. 1) it irritates/stress the frogs 2) doesn't drain 3) can be iingested .just some thoughts.


I have ecoearth in at least 40-50 of my tanks with NO problems.I have happy, healthy,breeding frogs with great plant growth.Granted I use plenty of leaf litter which breaks down into the soil over time then I add more leaf litter.I don't buy that it irritates or stresses the frogs,not that I've noticed.Any material can be injested really.What if the frogs accidentally get a piece of moss or small chunk of bark from abg mix?It could be an issue if they swallowed some of that stuff.just some thoughts from my experiences.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I've used coco husk as substrate in the past and though its not very good for micro fauna and plants my frogs were fine. But until you figure out whats going on you may want to hold off on getting anymore frogs, I know I would. Loseing two frogs in one months time makes it look as if you have an issue that needs addressed.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It really sucks to hear about it, much less experience it.  

How to you have your tanks set up? Completely sealed tops or do you use passive vents? Do you have any way of telling is what the general humidity is in all your vivs? Do you use any products that you thought were frog safe but might not be, such as sealants and paints, ect? Anything in your vivs that might have some sort of harmful chemical in it, or any absorbent material that might possibly have chemicals leached into it? Anything that should be sterilized (leaf litter, wood/cork features, plants, and sometimes substrate) has been sterilized and (in the event that an item has been cleaned with bleach) rinsed properly? 

Once again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frog dude said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. It really sucks to hear about it, much less experience it.
> 
> How to you have your tanks set up? Completely sealed tops or do you use passive vents? Do you have any way of telling is what the general humidity is in all your vivs? Do you use any products that you thought were frog safe but might not be, such as sealants and paints, ect? Anything in your vivs that might have some sort of harmful chemical in it, or any absorbent material that might possibly have chemicals leached into it? Anything that should be sterilized (leaf litter, wood/cork features, plants, and sometimes substrate) has been sterilized and (in the event that an item has been cleaned with bleach) rinsed properly?
> 
> Once again, so sorry for your loss.


Probs fixed, stuff sterile, plants in tank with coco hut. I just look for condensation but I do have a humidity gauge. There are vents.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, Mike. I would suggest having someone check your setup as was suggested previously. I would not add another frog until the setup has been evaluated to ensure a healthy environment. 

It could just be coincidental. both frogs may have just not been as healthy as originally thought but I wouldn't assume it until the setup is evaluated.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

If I remember correctly they were in two different tanks,one being a leuc,the other an azureus.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Had a proale pair of azure in one tank. Male is one were talking about. Leucs in another. The thing is I don't think anyone is going to want to sell me fros now.... Losing em, frogs dying....


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

You know I don't even think I should buy anymore frogs.I'm down to 2 and I've spent a LOT of money, not only this but I can't bear it when a frog dies.


----------



## Dave II (Dec 18, 2011)

One last thing were the pairs from the same breeder. Meaning the same size, age ect? How big are the tanks? Any signs of aggression?


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

No, 18/18/18, 40 gallon, no


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

If you love the hobby, mike, don't give up. You just need to do the responsible thing. There maybe an issue with the way you're setting up your tanks. Have someone with more experience assess your setups to ensure a quality environment. If temps, humidity, etc are good, it could be stress or just coincidence. 

While lots of people here make it seem easy, You've taken on a delicate hobby that requires time patience and attention to detail. With dedication and love for the animals, you will be successful.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Can you post some pictures of your vivs? We might be able to help you fine tune your set up. 
The first thing to do is to determine what's wrong, what needs changing or adjusting in your tanks before acquiring new frogs. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

As others have said, meet up with a fellow frogger ASAP. 

I'm not trying to be discouraging, but I would agree with you not buying anymore frogs... yet. Enjoy the ones you have, observe them, learn from them, read them bedtime stories and down the road you can get more. Experience is the greatest teacher!

I only have my trio of Azureus, and I don't plan on getting anymore for a while still. It's not due to resources, knowledge or time. I'm just truly enjoying the ones I have. Although, I have amassed a small army of bugs that will one day aid me in taking over the world, but that's another story. So Darwin, Newton and Snoop will be my only frogs for a while... until Gamble starts flashing some Pepperi, one can only be so strong...


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey again, I know im still pretty new but my buddy that ive learned a ton from has been in the hobby for 5 years and has built over 150 vivs. Maybe we can come up some day and check it out. Its less than an hours drive.... which I know we talked about our close proximity before. I have a lot more free time than him but maybe it can work. Just a thought.....but yeah post some pics of your tanks so people can get a visual of where the frogs died. Good luck. Sorry for the losses...


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

i dont have a cam anymore but in some of my old threads i have pics of the tank, set up the same but with CLEAN PALNTS. THANKS DOUG!


----------

